

Show HN: repl.it — A client-side web REPL for 15+ languages - max99x
http://repl.it/

======
max99x
repl.it is an online REPL that supports 15+ languages, from Python to QBasic,
using language interpreters written in JavaScript or compiled to JavaScript
using Emscripten (<http://emscripten.org/>).

This project grew from @amasad and me wanting a quick way to try out little
snippets of code while learning a new language or when away from our work
machines.

We opted to have all the execution client-side to provide a smooth experience
where you don't have to wait for the server to respond to every command.
Technically you don't even need an internet connection once it's cached. You
can also save your REPL session and resume from another machine, or share it
with other people. We have beta support for mobile devices, so you can REPL
from your Android or iPhone, though Ruby and Python are still not supported on
iOS.

The code is open sourced under the MIT license and available from GitHub
(<https://github.com/replit>).

All feedback greatly appreciated!

------
leoluk
Great site! Already tried Ruby and Python and it works perfectly - except one
thing: I can't enter [ ] on a German keyboard.

